# Radon Swoop Carbon 9.0 - Fragen



## paulipan (24. Juni 2022)

Guten Tag.
Ich überlege mir og Rad zu bestellen, möchte aber dann endgültig die Bremse tauschen und auf XT wechseln. 
Sind im Rahmen Leerrohre drin, so dass die neue Bremsleitung problemlos montiert werden kann? 
Welche Rahmengröße empfiehlt ihr bei 1,90m?


----------



## Moalt (4. Juli 2022)

Hey,
Rahmengröße XL .
Fährt sich super bei 190.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperV4000 (4. Juli 2022)

Leerrohre sind keine drin. Dafuer ein Pfeifenputzer in XXL gegens Klappern.

Vorm Rausziehen der alten Bremsleitung einfachn ne lange Schnur ans Ende rantuedeln, und mit der Schnur dann die neue Bremsleitung einziehen.


----------

